

Heroku (YC W08) Public Beta: Deployment Stacks - semmons
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/3/5/public_beta_deployment_stacks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+heroku+%28Heroku+News%29

======
blasdel
Great to be using software that was forked, spindled, and mutilated from the
upstream developers only a year ago, instead of three!

Ubuntu's policy of doing the same shit faster and on a fixed cycle helps, but
it's still the same fundamentally broken release model. A continuous rolling
release with namespaces and slots in the package model is the only way to go.

------
jackowayed
Heroku is a YC company. Crunchbase suggests W08. Can someone change the title?

